# Webcam, que choisir [1]



## brunop (3 Octobre 2003)

Bonjou à tous,
Je souhaite acheté une webcam, laquelle ? je ne sais pas, pas la isight trop chère. Si vous avez des suggestions pour l'achat d'une webcam; merci de vos réponses.

Un autre point plus pratique celui ci avec quel logiciel et site puis je communiquer avec une webcam entre un mac et un pc ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2003)

heeeeelllllppp ! Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment fonctionne cette bébête translucide ? Je la branche et ... rien!
Jsuis sous MAC OS 9.1 / powerBook G3 / g installé bien comme il faut le driver/ connceté mamzelle sur une PC card munie dune sortie FireWire et ... rien nada queudale.
Jveux vous voir !!!!!


----------



## iMax (5 Octobre 2003)

Je n'y connais rien en la matière, mais je pense que tu as relativement peu de chances (voir pas du tout) de faire fonctionner cette webcam sur MacOS. En tout cas sur le 9. Sinon, si tu peux, essayer avec iChatAV sur OSX.


----------



## c-66 (5 Octobre 2003)

En fait je pense que le problème est plus simple que ça. En général les PC Card n'alimentent pas leur port FireWire et, étant donné que la Fire-i doit s'alimenter sur le port FW cela ne fonctionne pas. Ce qu'il faudrait faire dans l'immédiat c'est effectivement vérifier si la carte PC-Card FireWire aliment son port ou pas

Ensutie 2 solutions :

1) Alimenter la carte PC-Card (suivant la marque c'est d'ailleurs prévu)

ou

2) Alimenter la Fire-i (c'est prévu pour)

Voilà, j'espère que ça aide


----------



## JediMac (5 Octobre 2003)

Normalement il y a un soft livré avec. Il faut donc installer ce soft qui je crois s'appelle iSPQ.


----------



## zazou44 (1 Novembre 2003)

Tout est dans le titre !! Je cherche une webcam pour mon brave G3, et/ou mon powerbook 250 Wallstreet (scsi) ?...


----------



## semac (4 Novembre 2003)

hi,
Quelqu'un parmis vous a-t-il craqué pour une Isight ?? et si oui qu'en pensez-vous est-ce du bon matos ?
zuper sympa de répondre


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2003)

Je te suggère de regarder dans le forum *Vidéo numérique* notamment, on aborde souvent le sujet. Et plus généralement, fais une petite *recherche* sur le forum.


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2003)

Merci pour l'info vieux Briscard


----------



## Franzosx (6 Novembre 2003)

sur macbidouille, aujourd'hui, il y a un soft pour faire une camera de ta webcam Isight.
trop fort

www.macbidouille.com


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2003)

Arrrrrrrf Génial !!
merci


----------



## chrisphilrom (27 Novembre 2003)

J'envisage l'achat d'une Web Cam pour chater un peu. Quelqu'un a-t-il un produit à me conseiller ?


----------



## polo50 (27 Novembre 2003)

quel usage ? quel soft? 
déjà si tu aimes comme moi ichat tu es coincé par une cam firewire ca limitte à 2 ou 3 cam moi j ai pris la isight qui me convient bien mais les 2 ou 3 autres sont moins cheres et fonctionnenet bien aussi !

sinon si tu va vers les soft qui autorise le bas débit et l usb tu as une multitudes de choix ! cela dit qui peut le plus peut le moins 
il est fort à parier qu avec l arrivée de ichat les autres soft évoluent aussi et y a pas de secret pour avoir une belle image et un audio convenable il faut du haut debit et une cam firewire ou usb2 mais pas du usb 1 les cam usb1 sont pas cheres mais déjà derriere nous ! 
voila a toi de voir ton usage et de trancher !


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

polo50 a dit:
			
		

> quel usage ? quel soft?
> déjà si tu aimes comme moi ichat tu es coincé par une cam firewire ca limitte à 2 ou 3 cam moi j ai pris la isight qui me convient bien mais les 2 ou 3 autres sont moins cheres et fonctionnenet bien aussi !



As tu essayer l'Isight avec Yahoo messenger ou un autre chat ? fonctionne t-elle avec autre chose que Ichat ou n'est elle compatible qu'avec ce dernier ?

@+


----------



## polo50 (28 Novembre 2003)

oui la isight fonctionne avec tout les softs de videochat
en tout cas pour ce qui est de la video 
certains soft comme ivisit ne supporte pas encore l audio de la isight donc dans ce cas il prend l audio du mic interne enfin cela dit l audio sur ivisit j ai jamais pu avoir une conversation juste quelques mots ca deconnes à mort ! il parrait que la version payante le son est ok par contre !


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Décembre 2003)

J'ai un iMac G4 1GHz.
J'envisage l'achat d'une webcam (isight ? logitech ?) pour "vidéoconférencer" avec tous plein d'amis dont certains sont sur PC.
Est-ce possible avec iChatAV et avec MSN ?
Je n'y connais rien.

Et pour le téléphone via le net, quelqu'un at-t-il une solution ?
Merci de m'éclairer de vos lumières.


----------



## deadlocker (13 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour, je cherche une webcam USB, compatible à la fois PC et Mac (OS X ou OS 9) pour pas cher...


Quelqu'un a une référence? Si possible moins de 50 euros


----------



## deadlocker (14 Décembre 2003)

J'ai trouvé celle là chez Mac Way...

Mais je crois que ça date un peu... Impossible de trouver une fiche constructeur... Quelqu'un a des infos?


----------



## Telonioos (18 Décembre 2003)

essaye d'aller voir directement sur le site de logitech

par contre, si elle est usb, elle ne sera pas compatible avec ichat, et ça c'est dommage


----------



## Jeffouille (26 Décembre 2003)

Salut,

Je viens d'installer une iSight et à part un petit manque de luminosité, l'installe et l'utilisation sont d'une facilité déconcertante


----------



## Zitoune (28 Décembre 2003)

D'autres avis ?


----------



## Zitoune (30 Décembre 2003)

Telonioos a dit:
			
		

> essaye d'aller voir directement sur le site de logitech
> 
> par contre, si elle est usb, elle ne sera pas compatible avec ichat, et ça c'est dommage


`


si, si


----------



## Zitoune (30 Décembre 2003)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé celle là chez Mac Way...
> 
> Mais je crois que ça date un peu... Impossible de trouver une fiche constructeur... Quelqu'un a des infos?





compatible OS9 uniquement


----------



## Zitoune (31 Décembre 2003)

Sinon, il y a  la Logitech Quickcam  zoom à 60  chez CDiscount


----------



## heroe (27 Mai 2004)

bonjour à tous,
je cherche une webcam premier prix (je sais c'est pas bonne qualité, mais je suis ruiné...) et compatible mac osx, ichat, messenger (oui, c'est peut etre trop demander...).
Voila, je sais que le pb vient des pilotes... mais je cherche des conseils.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## sumotori (1 Juin 2004)

bonjour
je suis aussi interrese par la reponse
et comme j'ai un pc et un mac
il serait bien que la web cam soit compatible pour les deux
non ! ne frappez pas svp
salutations


----------



## heroe (1 Juin 2004)

le sujet n'a pas trop de succés... puisque c'est comme ça, je vais vendre mon mac et acheter un pc! (c'est juste pour vous faire réagir...)  

heroe


----------



## steinway (1 Juin 2004)

la Quickcam Zoom de Logitech est tres bien pour Mac OS X mais peut etre un peu chere en France ? 

Quickcam Zoom


----------



## sumotori (1 Juin 2004)

bonjour
cette quick cam est compatible ichat ????
merci


----------



## gaetan (2 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

Seules les webcams à interface Firewire sont compatibles avec iChat. 

La seule solution pour contourner cette limitation est le shareware ichatusbcam. Donc, bien vérifier dans leur liste si ta future webcam est supportée.


----------



## Loran.geo (29 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà je désire acheter une webcam avec micro afin de faire un peu de visio avec des potes ou la famille, rien de très exigeant mais bon quitte à faire un achat autant le faire bien. En fouillant sur le net j'ai vu un peu de tout, ça va de 10 à 169 euros (pour l'Isight  ), mais j'avoue avoir du mal à m'y retrouver : qualité des images, micro intégré ou avec casque, compatibilité Mac, possibilité de la fixer sur un écran plat, facilité d'utilisation avec les softs de chat (Ichat & MSN), etc... Alors si vous pouviez me conseiller, ou me donner votre avis sur telle ou telle webcam, ça m'avancerait beaucoup.

Pour info j'ai un Imac 800Mhz MAC OS 10.2.x et par conséquent un écran plat.

Merci d'avance


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2004)

si tu est en 10.2.8 tu ne pourras pas faire de conversation video avec des pc, il te faut panther, ou bien ichatav 2.1,
ichatav supporte les cameras firewire, et non les usb.
isihgt est firewire, 640x480 pixels micro, zoom mise au point automatique.
sinon question webcam, un camescope numerique fait aussi l'affaire  

ps: msn ne supporte pas la video sur mac


----------



## Loran.geo (29 Juin 2004)

Je ne sais pas quelle sous-version j'ai exactement de Mac OS 10.2, j'ai fait toutes les updates, mais je ne me souviens pas de la 10.2.8... bref, c'est pas grave je peux vérifier ça ce soir vite fait. Par contre le reste m'inquiète, du coup je reformule ma question :

Comment puis-je faire de la visioconf simplement avec des gens qui tournent sur PC et/ou Mac, c'est à dire avec quelle application et quel matériel ?


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2004)

Loran.geo a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Comment puis-je faire de la visioconf simplement avec des gens qui tournent sur PC et/ou Mac, c'est à dire avec quelle application et quel matériel ?



mac = ton mac + panther + camera firewire + micro (ou camescope firewire)+connection adsl
pc = config ?   + aim 5.5 et un petit soft pour le son + camera+micro


----------



## Loran.geo (29 Juin 2004)

Tout d'abord merci à toi Naas de me répondre, sincèrement.  

Ma question précedente ne s'adressait pas aux PCs, eux ils se débrouillent de leur côté. Donc si je comprends bien, si je veux faire de la visio avec mon Imac, il me faut Panther. J'avoue que je suis un petit peu surpris, on nous vante chaque jour les progrès technologiques d'Apple, l'ergonomie de ses interfaces, l'avance par rapport au monde PC, etc.... et là je ne suis pas foutu de faire de la visio avec mon matos sous prétexte que j'ai l'avant-dernière version de l'OS alors que la première config PC à 1000euros le fait ?

Dites moi que c'est pas vrai


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2004)

tu peux acheter ichatav seulement pour 30 euros, mais comme panther est beaucoup plus rapide et stable que jaguar, c'est à mon avis un bon investissement, 150-30= 120 euros pour un système vraiment performant, en son temps tu pouvais acheter la mise a jour de jag a panther pour 30 euros   mais bon c'etait en son temps   

et oui apple avait un IMMENSE retard sur la videoconference (quand je pense a la date de sortie de netmeeting j'ai honte  :rose: ), mais cela se comble et avec tiger apple sera en avance   

en fait apple a fait ça en trois étapes
jag = video mac a mac, 
panther (ichatav2.1 en fait)  = video mac pc
tiger video = mac/pc a trois


et aujourdhui pour une config emac a 849 euros tu peux le faire   

mais sinon tu peux toujours prendre une camera usb et utiliser ophonex, mais la on parle pas d'achat serieux, on parle de bricolage


----------



## Loran.geo (29 Juin 2004)

oki, merci beaucoup pour toutes ces précisions, c'est dommage pour moi mais au moins maintenant c'est clair. Je vais pouvoir réfléchir à ce que je vais faire.


----------



## davidcaro2 (9 Août 2004)

Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé iSight sur un PC ? Est elle reconnu par XP ? La mienne n'a pas de driver dans la boite.

Un ami PCiste m'a demandé de le conseiller sur une webcam sachant qu'il n'a pas d'USB2 mais qu'il a un port firewire.

Merci


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

Non. iSight ne fonctionne (pour l'instant) que sous Mac OS X.

_Requires iChat AV Software, Mac OS X v.10.2.5 or later, 600MHz G3 processor or higher, Broadband Internet connection._


----------



## JeanM@c (26 Août 2004)

Que me conseillez vous pour une webcam. Je recherche un matos qui puisse se connecter sur un ibooK500 mais aussi sur un PC (scuse me....) (et accéssoirement sur mon vieil iMac 266).. Je suis trop gourmand si je rajouite "le moins cher et le meilleur ?????


----------



## woulf (26 Août 2004)

recherche du coté de chez logitech (attention tous les modèles ne sont pas compatibles mac!) ou philips les To U Cam (s'ils les font encore ?)

Je ne crois pas que la iSight fonctionne sur PC, mais en tous cas elle donne une qualité très chouette avec iChat


----------



## piro (26 Août 2004)

la logitech quickcam pro 4000 est un bon choix pour 61 chez nos amis les chinois de la rue montgallet
elle offre une bonne qualite d image 
seul reproche il te faudras ichat usbcam pour la faire fonctionner sur ichat


----------



## JeanM@c (29 Août 2004)

Dans la longue liste de demandes et réponses concernant les webcams certains indiquent qu'un camescope numérique peut fiare office de webcam. Est ce que iChat reconnait automatiquement le camescope comme une webcam ? je suis sous panther donc sur iChat av.
Merci pour les réponses passées et à venir.
Macamicalement


----------



## naas (29 Août 2004)

JeanM@c a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que iChat reconnait automatiquement le camescope comme une webcam ?


oui


----------



## steinway (29 Août 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> recherche du coté de chez logitech (attention tous les modèles ne sont pas compatibles mac!) ou philips les To U Cam (s'ils les font encore ?)



salut Woulf, est ce que tu sais si le driver logitech est compatible avec mac os 10.3.5 ?


----------



## Didou (6 Septembre 2004)

Je souhaite acheter une webcam logitech. Quelle est la plus fiable pour fonctionner avec MSN Messenger ? Merci


----------



## Xyzo (20 Septembre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> la Quickcam Zoom de Logitech est tres bien pour Mac OS X mais peut etre un peu chere en France ?


Je viens d'installer une QuickCam Zoom acheté 50¤ chez Pixmania. Du bon matos a priori, meme si j'ai eu un peu de mal à la régler au départ sur mon Mac : mais maintenant no problem y-compris avec iChat via IchatUSBcam. Elle marche aussi très bien sur PC, oeuf corse.


----------



## ibou (25 Septembre 2004)

je viens de faire un test avec mon camescope numérique canon, branché (donc firewire) sur mon pismo G3 400 mghz, avec IchatAV sous panther.

J'ai installé auparavant IchatUSBcam.

Je n'ai pas pu faire de test grandeur nature avec un correspondant, car je ne connais personne possédant une webcam et Ichat.
Mais, dans les préfs de Ichat, je vois ma bobine, la camera est parfaitement reconnue.

Je voudrais communiquer avec ma mère qui a un Imac G3 400 DV.

Ma question est la suivante:
puisque les webcams et/ou camescopes firewire sont reconnus sur un "vieux" mac grace à IchatUSBcam, est-ce qu'il est judicieux que je lui achète une Isight (donc firewire) plutôt qu'une webcam usb moins honéreuse, qui devrait fonctionner elle aussi avec IchatUSBcam ?

Bref, est-ce que la liaison en firewire sera meilleure en firewire qu'en USB, même si le mac est en quelque sorte "bridé", par l'intallation de IchatUSBcam ?

J'espère avoir été clair !!?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2004)

En FireWire tu as aussi la Camera Firewire Unibrain Fire-I Mac


----------



## ibou (25 Septembre 2004)

merci pour l'info.  

Mais ça ne répond pas à ma question !


----------



## Sophia (23 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous, voilà je voulais savoir s'il y a un moyen sous Mac OS 9 de pouvoir accéder à l'image émise par la webcam d'un PC...
Si vous avez une idée de programme à télécharger, ça me rendrait un grand service  :love:


----------



## naas (23 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé 


pour la demande ... et bien... euh... non desolé :rose:


----------



## fdw (24 Octobre 2004)

salut
je vis au brésil et suis souvent en contact avec la famille en france , via Yahoo! messenger. 
ils sont en Mac (OS 9?), et moi en PC ... Je viens d'acheter un powerbook , mais pas encore de webcam compatible !!
en tout cas, c'est OK pour l'image, mais pas pour le son ! 
tchau


----------



## Sophia (25 Octobre 2004)

Merci, je vais essayer   
J'espère juste qu'ils ne sont pas sous OS X...

Et merci à toi aussi naas  


Sophia, _=> yahoo.com _


----------



## Tiko (3 Novembre 2004)

Hello !

Je cherche un modèle de webcam pas trop chere compatible avec mon mac... j'ai été voir sur fnac.com et d'autres mais a part pr PC... ya po...


Et Ichat permet il vraiment de relier un mac et un PC par webcam ???

Meci

Tiko


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Novembre 2004)

le permet si le pc est equipé de a.i.m 5.5   aol instant messenger  cela permet son et image!! sinon seulement pour l'image il a yahoomessenger !


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Novembre 2004)

j'oubliais !! BIENVENUE SUR MAC G!!!


----------



## naas (3 Novembre 2004)

Tiko a dit:
			
		

> Et Ichat permet il vraiment de relier un mac et un PC par webcam ???


et hop un peu de lecture :love:


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2004)

Tiko a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche un modèle de webcam pas trop chere compatible avec mon mac... j'ai été voir sur fnac.com et d'autres mais a part pr PC... ya po...


Tu as celle-ci, la Firewire Unibrain Fire-i Mac...


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Novembre 2004)

Franzosx a dit:
			
		

> sur macbidouille, aujourd'hui, il y a un soft pour faire une camera de ta webcam Isight.
> trop fort
> 
> www.macbidouille.com



hello et je trouve cela sur quel page de mac bidouille à présent??? mercii


----------



## golf (4 Novembre 2004)

Aller, avec bon sens et persévérance, on trouve


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Novembre 2004)

je ne suis pas ur.. mais bon je suis bete.... :rose:  
c'est où???


----------



## golf (4 Novembre 2004)

Tout est là


----------



## kabeha (25 Novembre 2004)

Bon je viens de me taper la lecture des 4 pages sans être sûr d'avoir bien compris.

Ma fille veut que je lui offre une Webcam pour Noël pour chatter avec ses "potes" qui sont tous sous &#8230; ?

PC / MSN (vous aviez deviné    )

En clair, sa Webcam ne lui servira à rien, à moins d'acheter le PC qui va avec :rose:  ou de faire switcher tous ses copains


----------



## Pan (25 Novembre 2004)

Je fais de la visioconférence entre mon vieil Ibook G3 et un PC et ça marche plutôt bien.
Je suis sous MacOs 10.2 et j'utilise une webcam USB QuickCam Sphere de Logitech.
Côté logiciel, je me sers de Yahoo Messenger pour l'image et OhphoneX pour le son.


----------



## golf (25 Novembre 2004)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Ma fille veut que je lui offre une Webcam pour Noël pour chatter avec ses "potes" qui sont tous sous ? ?
> PC / MSN (vous aviez deviné    )
> 
> En clair, sa Webcam ne lui servira à rien, à moins d'acheter le PC qui va avec :rose:  ou de faire switcher tous ses copains


Hélàs, dans l'état actuel des choses, converser sous MSN/Netmeeting est impossible 
Les seuls possibilités avec "le monde d'en face" sont :


			
				Pan a dit:
			
		

> ...Je suis sous MacOs 10.2 et j'utilise une webcam USB QuickCam Sphere de Logitech.
> Côté logiciel, je me sers de Yahoo Messenger pour l'image et OhphoneX pour le son.



Ou que les copains d'en face passent sous AIM...

Ou encore, en se limitant à l'audio de migrer sous Skype... 

Mais là, nous sortons du cadre du périphérique et le forum approprié est Internet où il faut y faire une recherche


----------



## macestmeileur (18 Décembre 2004)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un iMac G4 1GHz.
> J'envisage l'achat d'une webcam (isight ? logitech ?) pour "vidéoconférencer" avec tous plein d'amis dont certains sont sur PC.
> Est-ce possible avec iChatAV et avec MSN ?
> Je n'y connais rien.
> ...


 Video-conférence mac vers mac ou PC : j'ai cherché et rien trouvé. Pour le moment un beau reve, je pense que cela prendra encore 6/12/18 mois?
Telephone par contre, ca marche : le meilleur que j'ai trouvé est skype (skype.com), d'ordinateur vers ordinateur (tous systèmes confondus, windows, mac et linux!) et aussi vers telephone filaire, mais là, il faut payer. Vers le filaire ca vaut surtout, si tu as des copains dans d'autres pays, car tu ne paie que la communication nationale.
 Beau soft, facile à installer (macos 9 et X, si ma mémoire est bonne), qualité sonore nickel, simplement bien fait. Et un super forum sur leur site, qui repond à toutes tes questions.
Si tu avances avec la video-conf, envoie moi un mail (jd@club-internet.fr)
Bonne chance et bon vent JU


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

macestmeileur a dit:
			
		

> Video-conférence mac vers mac ou PC : j'ai cherché et rien trouvé. Pour le moment un beau reve...


Alors tu as mal cherché 
Certes pas avec MSN pour l'instant, mais sur PC il y a AIM dont iChat exploite le réseau.

Le problème est que les réponses ne sont pas dans le forum qui s'occupe du matériel et pas des logiciels.
Les réponses sont toutes dans le forum Internet. 

Dont celle ci 
celle ci 
etc.


----------



## Gigou (28 Décembre 2004)

Je sais: ENCORE un message sur les webcams...  Mais j'ai (à peu près) tout lu sur les forums et je ne trouve pas ce que je cherche...

Je sais à présent:
1° que OSX (ou rien qu'iChat) ne supporte que les webcams Firewire;
2° qu'il faut charger le plugin iChatUSBCam pour que iChat, en visioconférence entre 2 macs fonctionne avec une webcam usb (les plus fréquentes et les moins chères sur le marché);
3° que pour de la visioconf' mac/pc, il faut AIM 5 brol sur le pc (pour pouvoir la faire en iChat) OU Yahoo messenger ET skype (par exemple);
4° qu'il faut aller voir sur www.osxcompatible.free.fr pour voir quelles sont les webcams compatibles (ça, je l'ai pas trouvé, mais on me l'a dit...), avec la réserve du point 2°;
5° que iSight est terrible, mais est chère;
etc etc etc...

Mais pour le choix de la webcam en elle-même, rien ou presque, chacun allant de son petit "Pour moi, unetelle webcam marche...".  Bref, toujours les mêmes infos, redondantes à souhait et les mêmes questions, toujours! :hein: 

Ce que je souhaiterais savoir, en fin de compte, c'est quelle données techniques pour une utilisation "normale" d'une webcam, à savoir: 
1° usb 1 ou usb 2 (voire FW, mais au niveau budget, ça coince un peu);
2° qualité de l'optique;
3° nombre d'images/secondes optimal;
4° si le micro intégré est intéressant ou si le micro de mon iMac G3 400 DV est suffisant;
5° si j'ai besoin de plus de 400 Mhz (par exemple, l'iSight ne marche pas sur ma boule bleue...);
Etc...

Bref, des questions intéressantes pour une fois...   

Allez, merci, hein!


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (28 Décembre 2004)

Salut! As-tu déjà une caméra DV? A travers le FireWire elles marchent super comme webcam. Sinon, ben, achète une webcam Firewire...oui oui oui, je sais, le budget...  :love:


----------



## Gigou (29 Décembre 2004)

Bhen non...  Je crois que si j'en avais une, de caméra, je ne tenterais pas de remuer ciel et terre pour en trouver une sympa, de bonne qualité et... pas (trop) chère...


----------



## Gigou (29 Décembre 2004)

Bon...  Tout d'abord, j'ai confondu le "!" avec le "?"...  Sorry... :rose:  Chais bien: ça fait pas sérieux, surtout pour comprendre le contenu du message et... de mes questions...  Soit. 

Ensuite, je souhaitais savoir ce que vous pensez de la webcam FW iSweet, moins chère (et c'est pas peu dire...) que l'iSight...


----------



## titime (4 Février 2005)

bonjour à tous.

je viens de switcher et du même coup j'ai pris le net. 
mon ibook est génial mais il me manque une petite webcam pour faire coucou à tout le monde.

isight est apparemment excellente mais completement hors budget ? 
que faire...

avez vous des bonnes webcams à me conseiller dans un budget moins rock n roll ??

merci de l'info.


----------



## naas (22 Février 2005)

titime a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous.
> 
> je viens de switcher et du même coup j'ai pris le net.
> mon ibook est génial mais il me manque une petite webcam pour faire coucou à tout le monde.
> ...


bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé 
il existe un logiciel qui te permet d'utiliser certaines cameras usb : iChatUSBCam, il vaut 10 dollars.
vérifie la liste des caméra et fait ton choix


----------



## lalou (23 Février 2005)

A propos des Webcams FireWire, je viens de me rendre compte que je ne peux pas utiliser l'iSight sur mon iMac (même si j'avais le budget...), car il faut au moins un G3 à 600 Mhz   
Qui possède l'iSweet et pourrait nous en parler ??
Y-a-t-il une config minimum ?? Ils n'en parlent pas sur le site...


----------



## naas (23 Février 2005)

isweet est firewire, et la limite est fixée par apple, non pas par le matériel


----------



## kankan (23 Février 2005)

Vous pouvez également utiliser iVisit qui fonctionne super bien entre Mac et PC.
Je l'utilise tout les jours pour travailler.
Video en 320*200 et qualité son a tomber...  (disposez seulement d'une bonne bande passante: ici 8Mb/1Mb)
La fonction du partage de bureau est excellente: elle vous permet de streamer en temps réel le contenu de votre desktop. Aussi vous pouvez en un simple glisser-deposer sur votre fenetre de video locale diffuser une video (compatible QuickTime) à votre correspondant.
Bref, un petit bijoux de développement: Sans fioritures, ni spyware et autres publicité génantes (je pense a MSN notamment et a Skype de l'equipe Kazaa qui sont friands des ptits mouchards)...
La version francaise pour Mac n'est pas encore disponible mais en cours de refonte... par contre vous pouvez bénéficer du support technique francophone et du serveur francais a cette adresse: http://www.ivisitfr.com

bonne videoconf!


----------



## naas (23 Février 2005)

kankan a dit:
			
		

> elle vous permet de streamer en temps réel le contenu de votre desktop


streamer.... peut tu traduire


----------



## kankan (23 Février 2005)

oui pardon:
streamer: diffuser en temps reel.


----------



## naas (23 Février 2005)

merci :king:


----------



## poubelle_radioactive (9 Mars 2005)

Salut a tous...j'ai l'intention de me procurer une webcam dans les prochaines semaines et je ne sais pas laquelle choisir. Il n'y a pas énormément de modèle disponible sur le mac et je crois que le prix est un peu moins élévé que la iSight. La iSight vaut elle vraiment la peine? 

Merci


----------



## macarel (9 Mars 2005)

poubelle_radioactive a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous...j'ai l'intention de me procurer une webcam dans les prochaines semaines et je ne sais pas laquelle choisir. Il n'y a pas énormément de modèle disponible sur le mac et je crois que le prix est un peu moins élévé que la iSight. La iSight vaut elle vraiment la peine?
> 
> Merci


J'ai une iSight depuis quelques mois, mais je suis très déçu de la qialité de l'image. ça reste assez flou. (en communication). En fixe (sur ton propre ordi donc) l'image n'est pal mal, mais pour ça un mirroir fera l'affaire. Peutêtre avec un ADSL super rapide c'est mieux, mais en 1024/128 ce n'est pas bô :rose:


----------



## golf (9 Mars 2005)

Quelques fils à suivre


----------



## florence (27 Mars 2005)

pourriez vous me dire ce que vous pensez de la ice cam? car j'ai l'intention de m'acheter une webcam et pas tres chere. Mais si elle est pas nickel c pas la peine.
je compte sur vos reponses pour prendre une decision.Merci d'avance


----------



## doudou83 (28 Mars 2005)

Bonjour
Oui, l' Isight est chère et les avis sont partagés sur ses qualités .Il y a quelque temps chez Surcouf av Daumesnil 12è quand le stand APPLE était digne de ce nom au rdc ( maintenant il est au sous sol ) un des vendeurs du stand avait installé une Isweet ,beaucoup moins chère et d' après lui très bonne !!


----------



## vincmyl (28 Mars 2005)

Ils ont baissé le prix de la Isight il n'y a pas longtemps et c'est vrai qu'il pourrait encore faire un petit effort


----------



## golf (28 Mars 2005)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> ...Surcouf av Daumesnil 12è quand le stand APPLE était digne de ce nom au rdc ( maintenant il est au sous sol ) un des vendeurs du stand avait installé une Isweet ,beaucoup moins chère et d' après lui très bonne !!


C'est exactement l'inverse, stand aujourd'hui réduit au RdC [mais avant au sous sol] 

La Cool-Stream iSweet Webcam FireWire Mac


n'est pas mal non plus mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle ait un micro intégré !...


----------



## Philou309 (2 Avril 2005)

J'ai trouvé ca. Vous pense que ca pourrait s'utiliser sur mac?


----------



## golf (2 Avril 2005)

A priori, tout est possible, reste à trouver le pilote !...


----------



## JoMac (20 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, l'iSight a t-elle vraiment un son parfait qui ne choppe que la voix et supprime les bruits ambiants comme le dit la description sur l'Apple Store ? On peut peut prendre comme élément de comparaison le micro intégré de mon eMac ;o)

Merci.


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

JoMac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, l'iSight a t-elle vraiment un son parfait qui ne choppe que la voix et supprime les bruits ambiants comme le dit la description sur l'Apple Store ? On peut peut prendre comme élément de comparaison le micro intégré de mon eMac ;o)
> 
> Merci.



le son de l'isight est bien plus propre que celui des micros d'origine....peut etre l'emplacement et le log de gestion....je sais pas....mais c'est visible (enfin plutot audible...)


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Avril 2005)

isight!!! tres bien!!


----------



## JoMac (20 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le son de l'isight est bien plus propre que celui des micros d'origine....peut etre l'emplacement et le log de gestion....je sais pas....mais c'est visible (enfin plutot audible...)



Et il est utilisable même quand on est pas en visio-conférence  ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

JoMac a dit:
			
		

> Et il est utilisable même quand on est pas en visio-conférence  ?



oui, tout a fait, tu peux t'en servir comme le micro interne (pour un enregistrement voix ou pour une communication voix dans ichat..), les reglages ce faisant depuis les pref systeme.....

et sache que l'isight est utilisable dans Imovie, tu peux meme prendre des photos avec grace a des log (free) comme Grab photo En Carbon...


----------



## CBi (21 Avril 2005)

Moi aussi, un peu déçu car j'imaginais avoir dans tous les cas une image aussi belle que celle obtenue par S.Jobs lors des présentations Keynotes : en fait, la qualité de la iSight n'est pas en cause je pense, mais la vitesse de la connexion fait toute la différence. Mon impression est que la iSight est sans doute "trop bien" si on ne dispose pas d'une liaison à 1Mb ou plus.
Le son est effectivement impeccable.

Compte-tenu du prix de la iSight, il faut aussi se poser la question d'acheter un caméscope DV : certes c'est plus cher, mais pour moins de 400 Euros on peut avoir une caméra qui permettra, outre la videoconférence aussi bien qu'avec la iSight, de profiter pleinement de la vie numérique iLife.


----------



## hdizazzo (29 Avril 2005)

je viens de lire le fil de discussion sur les webcam, mais je ne suis pas plus avancé.
je suis au brésil, et ici, l'isight coûte le double, par rapport à la france.
et le firewire n'est pas encore connu dans cette région du monde.
est-il donc possible de connecter une webcam sur mon iBook G4 par le port USB, qui soit reconnue par iChat ?
si oui, laquelle ?
claire, simple et concis, comme question, non ?
merci d'avance...


----------



## hdizazzo (29 Avril 2005)

bon, en fouillant le site, j'ai trouvé ça: iChatUSBCam 2.0.
est-ce que ça veut dire qu'après avoir installé ce petit logiciel, mon iBook va enfin se décider à reconnaître n'importe quelle webcam en USB, ou bien faut-il encore en choisir une spéciale ?
encore merci !


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

hdizazzo a dit:
			
		

> bon, en fouillant le site, j'ai trouvé ça: iChatUSBCam 2.0.
> est-ce que ça veut dire qu'après avoir installé ce petit logiciel, mon iBook va enfin se décider à reconnaître n'importe quelle webcam en USB, ou bien faut-il encore en choisir une spéciale ?
> encore merci !



oui, ce log est indispensable (c'est un shareware) pour ajouter une webcam USB à ichat.....
toutes les webcam, je ne sais pas, mais le site de IChatUSBCam2.0 te donnera de plus ample renseignment....par contre, il donne une image des plus moyenne....enfin, tout depend de la cam.....


----------



## vampire1976 (1 Mai 2005)

Pouvez vous me conseiller sur l'achat d'une webcam de bonne qualité (sans être isight lol) pas super chère et qui fonctionne sur PC et MAC sur iChat et MSN ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## gaetan (5 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai lu et fais des recherches sur le forum et je souhaite des témoignages d'utilisateurs.

J'ai fait  switcher des amis qui ont maintenant un MacMini et ils souhaitent faire de la visio via iChat. L'Isight est totalement hors budget pour eux. 

Puisqu'il n'y a pas de micro sur leur ordi, ils doivent prendre une webcam avec micro intégré. Ils s'orientent donc vers une webcam usb avec l'achat du shareware ichatusbcam.

Dans mes recherches, je suis tombé sur les webcams suivantes : 
- Logitech  QuickCam Pro 4000
- Logitech QuickCam Zoom Refresh
- Logitech QuickCam for Notebooks Pro
- éventuellement la ToUcam pro II de Philips

Y-a-t-il des utilisateurs de ces webcams via iChat ? Quid de la qualité d'image et du son ?


----------



## kankan (20 Octobre 2005)

Vous pouvez essayer egalement le logiciel iVisit qui reconnait beaucoup de cameras, vous pourrez meme dialoguer avec vos amis sur PC 
http://www.ivisitfr.com


----------



## lipelip (10 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau, je viens d'acheter une webcam, la "logitech quickcam pro 5000". Je suis donc allé dans leur magasin et j'ai vu sur leur catalogue, qu'elle était compatible mac. Etant donné la bonne répution de la pro 4000, je me suis dis que je ne pouvais pas être dessus, pourtant je ne trouve nulle part de pilote pour faire fonctionner ma webcam sous mac ... 
Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner une solution ...


----------



## kankan (10 Décembre 2005)

Helas le mac ne laisse pas beaucoup d'alternative a l'isight.
Tu peux essayer les drivers macam a cette adresse : http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/
Ta camera etant assez recente je doute qu'un driver macam soit deja developpé pour mais sait on jamais.
Mais si sur leur catalogue il est marqué qu'elle est compatible Mac, je pense que la meilleure des choses serait de s'adresser a eux directement et dans le pire des cas demander un remboursement.
Cdl.


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue


			
				lipelip a dit:
			
		

> ... la "logitech quickcam pro 5000" ...


La QuickCam® Pro 5000 n'est nulle part donnée pour compatible Mac  
En ce qui concerne la compatibilité Mac, Logitech est très précis.

Le mieux, retour pour échange.


----------



## lipelip (10 Décembre 2005)

kankan a dit:
			
		

> Helas le mac ne laisse pas beaucoup d'alternative a l'isight.
> Tu peux essayer les drivers macam a cette adresse : http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/
> Ta camera etant assez recente je doute qu'un driver macam soit deja developpé pour mais sait on jamais.
> Mais si sur leur catalogue il est marqué qu'elle est compatible Mac, je pense que la meilleure des choses serait de s'adresser a eux directement et dans le pire des cas demander un remboursement.
> Cdl.


merci beaucoup, mais j ai deja fait pas mal de recherche de mon coté sans trouvé de solution... j ai déjà essayé macam, ainsi que les pilotes IOXperts, ... mais rien ne marche.

Merci quand même, je vais aller les voire directement, mais je peux vous assurer que sur le catalogue qu il m a fournis, elle est compatible ... merci !


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2005)

Catalogue d'un revendeur, peut être, certainement, mais pas Logitech


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

Sur le site de iChatUSBCam, il est dit d'utiliser ce driver pour l'ancienne version de la logitech                          QuickCam for Notebooks Pro. Cette caméra pourrait peut-être m'intéresser, mais comme vous pouvez le voir sur le lien, il est écrit :


> Supported Operating Systems: Mac OS® X 10.1.5 to 10.2.6.


Je sais qu'il ne faut pas prendre ça à la lettre parce que Logitech ne doit pas mettre sa page à jour très souvent, mais y a-t-il un risque d'incompatibilité avec Tiger ?


----------



## purestyle (18 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de lire les 6 pages du thread, car on essaye gentiment de me pousser à acheter une webcam pour faire de la visioconférence (que ce soit entres mac ou vers mac/pc)...
Et bien après moultes recherches ici et sur le web, je tombe des nues...l'offre semble être misérable pour notre plate-forme. Ok on nous pousse (force) à utiliser des webcams firewire, mais à part 2 iTrucs haut de gamme, où sont elles ?


----------



## kankan (18 Décembre 2005)

Oui l'offre est misérable.




Déjà dit, pas la peine d'insister, d'autant plus que la demande ne porte pas sur le logiciel.
Merci
golf


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire les 6 pages du thread...





			
				kankan a dit:
			
		

> Oui l'offre est misérable.
> Un logiciel qui tire son epingle du lot...


J'ai gardé un fil webcam dans Périphériques pour avoir qq infos de base un peu centralisées mais c'est quand même dans le forum Internet qu'on en parle le plus 





Suite du fil, ici : Webcam, que choisir [2]...​


----------

